
Programming a Multicore Architecture Without Coherency, Atomic Operations (2014) [pdf] - ch
http://eprints.eemcs.utwente.nl/24377/01/Rutgers_-_Programming_a_Multicore_Architecture_without_Coherency_and_Atomic_Operations.pdf
======
ridiculous_fish
How does the stalling on a black hole work? Does it just busy-wait?

~~~
ch
Yeah it's not really detailed, which is unfortunate. Since it specifies that
the process "stalls" one would expect busy-wait being the only viable
strategy.

